# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Buxheti i vitit 2014.

## DYDRINAS

Buxheti i vitit 2014.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Basha: Buxheti 2014, kartolina e Ramës për Vitin e Ri

Flash, Lajmi i Fundit e Shtunë, 28 Dhjetor, 2013 | 18:59 pm

TIRANE- Menjehere pas miratimit te buxhetit 2014 ne Kuvend, kreu i PD-se, Lulzim Basha reagoi, duke akuzuar kryeministrin Rama se zgjidhi te mos degjonte zerin e qytetareve, por te sulmonte dhe shpifte per opoziten.

Sipas Bashes, kartolina e Rames per viti te ri eshte , taksa te larta, kosto me e larte jetese dhe asnje shprese per vende te reja pune.

“Rama zgjodhi edhe sot mos ti përgjigjet zërit të qytetarëve. I paaftë dhe pa kurajo të ballafaqohej me premtimet e tij para shqiptarëve, vazhdoi sulmet dhe shpifjet kundër opozitës. Por nuk tha asnjë fjalë të vetme se pse nuk e mbajti fjalën për heqjen e taksës 20% për bukën, vajin, orizin, sheqerin, vezën, qumështin dhe energjinë elektrike. Asnjë fjalë se pse nuk e hoqi taksën ndaj biznesit të vogël sic kishte premtuar. Asnjë fjalë se pse nuk e mbajti premtimin per uljen e cmimit të karburantit, por po e rrit atë përmes taksës së shtuar. Taksa të rritura për të gjithë shqiptarët, kosto më e lartë jetese, asnjë shpresë për vende të reja pune. Kjo është dhurata e Ramës për vitin e ri.L.Basha”- shkruan Basha ne Facebook.

panorama

----------


## DYDRINAS

Kuvend, Rama: Borxhi, sfidë e fituar. Buxheti shmang flakët që rrezikonin shtëpinë tonë

Flash, Lajmi i Fundit e Shtunë, 28 Dhjetor, 2013 | 18:34 pm

TIRANE- Kreu i qeverisë,  Edi Rama tha sot se projektbuxheti 2014 dhe paketa fiskale, të hartuara në bashkëpunim me FMN-në kanë garantuar ndalimin e rrënimit, dhe shmangien e një ballafaqimi të dhimbshëm të shoqërisë me flakët që rrezikonin shtëpinë tonë të përbashkët, njësoj si në vitin 1996 për shkak të borxheve.

Rama tha se për Shqipërinë, borxhi qe la keqqeverisja, ishte një sfidë e jashtëzakonshme, por që sipas tij, sot maxhoranca ka sigurinë e plotë dhe krenarinë legjitime që tashmë është një sfidë e fituar.

“Ju flisni sikur ne jemi në fund të 4-vjeçarit, po flisni edhe sikur ju 100 ditë përpara nuk ishit në qeveri po keni 8 vjet në opozitë. Ju flisni sikur borxhet nuk janë tuajat. Sikur detyrimi për tu përballur me këto borxhe nuk ka lidhje me ju.”- tha Rama, duke theksuar se qeveria e tij do të matet me fjalët e saj, por katër vitet e ardhshme. Ai shtoi se nuk mund të mos matemi me fjalët e opozitës, sepse pasojat e keqqeverisjes tuaj i kemi përpara, theksoi ai.

Kryeministri u ndal në tre pika kryesore në fjalën e tij para miratimit në tërësi të buxhetit, shëndetësia, strehimi dhe legalizimet.

“Jeni mbresëlënës, kërkoni që në 100 ditë të ndryshojë sistemi i shëndetësisë, në sistemin e mbulimit universal. Ne do të bëjmë të mundur që secili ta marrë shërbimin sipas nevojës dhe jo sipas xhepit. Ju nuk keni ndërtuar ndonjëherë sisteme, por vetëm keni prishur.

Më bëri përshtypje një ndërhyrje e një deputeti. Ishte i shqetësuar për cështjen e strehimit. Është e vërtetë ka shumë të pastrehë në Shqipëri. 450 ndërtesa të ndërtuara, për të cilat Këshilli Bashkiak kishte bërë edhe listën, dhe sot e gjithë ditën rrinë të kyçur dhe degradojnë. Edhe në Durrës, nuk shpërndahen. Ka qindra të tjera por që nuk shpërndahen. Kjo si pasojë e mënyrë suaj të të drejtuarit që është bosh. Me këtë çështje do ballafaqohemi pas viti të ri.

Pika e tretë janë legalizimet. Legalizimet që janë në fakt politika më diskredituese për ju, dje dhe sot, por do të mbeteni në histori për atë që i keni bërë këtij vendi, duke e kthyer këtë vend në të vetmin truall në botë ku lulëzon ndertimi pa leje. E keni quajtur Bathoren mrekullia e 8-të e botës dhe shikoni se çfarë i keni lënë pas. Ata ju besuan për 2 dekada, por që është një borxh që ia keni të gjithë qytetarëve, edhe në formën e një borxhi financiar. Keni mbledhur 300 mijë vetëdeklarime. Në 8 vjet nuk keni matur, as gjysmën e tyre. Keni denjuar tu shkoni njerëzve në shtëpi vetëm në 120 mijë ndërtesa. Nga këto, keni marrë paratë nga xhepat e 70 mijë familjave, dhe nga këto vetëm 21.200 keni denjuar t’i shpërbleni. Kjo është politikë antikombëtare, duke shkatërruar pjesë të tëra, keni dhënë vetëm 15 certifikatë pronësia. Më pak se 5%.”- tha Rama.

Rama e cilësoi të dhimbshme mungesën e alternativës nga ana e opozitës, e cila ngriti amendamentete e saj për buxhetin, bazuar në programin e PS-së.

“Është e dhimbshme të shikosh Shqipërinë sot, thuajse çerekshekulli nga përmbysja e komunizmit, që të mos ketë alternativë në opozitë. Jeni opozita e parë që amendoni buxhetin me programin e qeverisë. Keni lënë për kryetar një roje të SHQUP-i, keni një lider që ju qofshi që e lini të dalë nga shpia. Dhe vini këtu dhe thoni, mendimi 1, 2,etj. Vetëm ju mund ta bënë këtë gjë. Ky është konfirmimi se në Shqipëri ka vetëm një program, dhe ky është i yni.”- tha kreu i qeverisë.

panorama

----------


## DYDRINAS

...
Paketa e re fiskale, rrit me rreth 20 miliardë lekë barrën fiskale për qytetarët dhe biznesin. Qeveria thotë se përmes saj ajo bën një shpërndarje më të drejtë të barrës së taksave, por opozita e ka kundërshtuar duke e quajtur si paketa që do zhysë ekonominë në recesion.
...

http://www.top-channel.tv/artikull.php?id=270080

----------


## Elian70

a doni qe t'ju mbajne mend edhe pas vdekjes???? zhytuni ne borxhe deri ne gryke......

----------

